#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Разные переводы

## Цхултрим Тращи

Чтобы не плодить много маленьких тем, делаю тему для анонсов и обсуждения моих переводов.

Перевёл раздел из выпущенной в монастыре Дзогчен брошюры An Introduction to Dzogchen Monastery and the Seventh Dzogchen Rinpoche про линию тулку Дзогчен Ринпоче, начиная с Пемы Ригдзина. Также в переводе есть ссылка на мой старый перевод намтара VI Дзогчен Ринпоче.

https://madmansnest.com/2018/04/27/d...e-lineage.html

----------

Aion (29.04.2018), Alex (27.04.2018), Choi (07.06.2018), Аше (27.04.2018), Владимир Николаевич (27.04.2018), Говинда (28.04.2018), Гошка (14.06.2018), Михаил_ (27.04.2018), Сергей Хос (27.04.2018), Юй Кан (27.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Демьян, есть вопрос по переводу (мож, оффтоп? : ) "Стрела Пхагпы или буддисты против даосов".

Там чуть неточно передано содержание "Лао-цзы хуа ху цзин", но это -- вечная проблема всех, кто пишет об этот каноне, не прочитав его, потому -- молчу. : )
А вот почему 命 переведено как "жизненная сила", если канонический перевод, насколько знаю, "судьба"?
Или просто оставили так, как оно есть на тибетском или английском? 
И почему, к слову, не указан язык оригинала этой статьи, или я чего-то упустил, обнаружив лишь англоязычное имя автора?

К слову, мне симпатичен стиль Вашего русского... : )
Хотя местами (к примеру, в опубликованном сегодня разделе) идут избыточные (для английского они -- норма) повторы "он", "он"...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Демьян, есть вопрос по переводу (мож, оффтоп? : ) "Стрела Пхагпы или буддисты против даосов".


Проблема с 命 — от ван Скайка: in favour of cultivating one’s inner nature (xing) and life-force (ming). Про «Лао-цзы хуа ху цзин» видимо тоже. Язык оригинала статьи (английский) не указан, потому что вверху есть ссылка на него.

Над избыточными повторами буду работать.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Язык оригинала статьи (английский) не указан, потому что вверху есть ссылка на него.


Понятно. : ) Привык, что ссылки даются другим цветом, т.е. выделяются на фоне текста...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.04.2018)

----------


## Alex

А уме - это принципиально? (А что, красиво смотрится, кстати).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.04.2018)

----------


## Шенпен

Спасибо , Цхултрим.
Мне немного режет слух "интронизирован".
По-русски может быть лучше -"возведён на трон"?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.04.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А уме - это принципиально? (А что, красиво смотрится, кстати).


Я посчитал, что большая часть аудитории блога тибетского вообще не знает, и им будет красиво. А тем кто знает, будет челлендж выучить или привыкнуть к уме. А если что, в RSS-фиде посты целиком, а шрифты туда не цепляются, c ученом можно там читать.

----------

Alex (29.04.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Понятно. : ) Привык, что ссылки даются другим цветом, т.е. выделяются на фоне текста...


Сейчас непосещённые ссылки вроде достаточно заметным цветом. А посоветуйте красивый цвет, чтобы он и в обычном варианте, и потемнее был заметен, но при этом не ядовито выделялся из остального текста.

----------


## Shus

> Сейчас непосещённые ссылки вроде достаточно заметным цветом. А посоветуйте красивый цвет, чтобы он и в обычном варианте, и потемнее был заметен, но при этом не ядовито выделялся из остального текста.


Типа темно-сизый, при наведении стрелки - темно-бордовый (у меня при установке темы вордпресса это было дефолтом).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.04.2018)

----------


## Shus

Вот они в hex:

сизый        1D3148

бордовый  3E0C0D

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сейчас непосещённые ссылки вроде достаточно заметным цветом. А посоветуйте красивый цвет, чтобы он и в обычном варианте, и потемнее был заметен, но при этом не ядовито выделялся из остального текста.


При обычном своём чтении (хотя оно -- небыстрое : ) разницы между серым и чуть менее серым не заметил. %) Меа кульпа. : )
А так, по мне, привыкшему соблюдать в коде стандарт, традиционный синий (или его оттенки, как на странице англоязычного оригинала или в БФ) -- нормально: все во всём мире, кажется, давно привыкли... Потому тут я, к сожалению, не советчик.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.04.2018)

----------


## Alex

> А тем кто знает, будет челлендж выучить или привыкнуть к уме.


(Тяжело вздыхая) Challenge accepted!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.04.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Перевёл небольшую заметку о том, что автор КЛШ, строго говоря, не Патрул Ринпоче.

http://madmansnest.com/2018/05/21/wh...t-teacher.html

----------

Alex (21.05.2018), Айрат (22.05.2018), Владимир Николаевич (21.05.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Спасибо!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Как и обещал, перевод статьи Роба Майера “Authors, plagiarists, or tradents?” об особенностях традиционной тибетской литературы.

https://madmansnest.com/2018/05/25/a...-tradents.html

----------

Alex (25.05.2018), Айрат (25.05.2018), Владимир Николаевич (25.05.2018), Михаил_ (25.05.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (25.05.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как и обещал, перевод статьи Роба Майера “Authors, plagiarists, or tradents?” об особенностях традиционной тибетской литературы.
> 
> ]


Спасибо!
Эти же особенности присущи и  традиционной индийской литературе, в том числе и буддийской.

кмк., ещё неплохо было бы обратить внимание на позицию траденов излагающих тот или иной конкретный материал(систему традицию), когда независимо от собственного мнения, материал излагается с позиции данной системы (традиции).
в  полемических же трактатах (разделах, пассажах) изложение не фактического взгляда оппонентов, а уже в той или иной степени развитой и доведенной до явного абсурда их ошибки.
а в обобщающих работах и в общих обзорах, не отбрасывание иных мнений (имеющих место быть в одной общности) как полностью ложных и неправильных, а выстраивание  иерархической структуры взглядов от более узких и менее раскрывающих реальность,  до более верных и охватывающих ниже располагающиеся системы.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Перевёл небольшую заметку о том, что хотя Ра Лоцава не очень любил людей, он любил зверушек https://madmansnest.com/2018/06/14/t...-meditate.html

----------

Айрат (14.06.2018), Владимир Николаевич (14.06.2018)

----------

